
Back to the Future: Lisp as a Base for a Statistical Computing System [pdf] - pedrodelfino
https://www.stat.auckland.ac.nz/~ihaka/downloads/Compstat-2008.pdf
======
grzm
Paper is from 2008.

Post from 2009-12-17 on Lambda the Ultimate: [http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/3726](http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/3726)

